# Gearing up for Assateague



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's almost that time of year. Water temps are still a little low so I'm going to wait another week before heading out, but we're getting close. All this rain has flushed out the creeks and rivers, which will confuse and scatter spawning stripers as well as the baitfish. They will re-stage and head back up to spawn, delaying the run by a week or two.

So is anyone else planning to get out there? I'll be out there in my grey Xterra, same as every year. BTW it sounds like they're setting up closures because of the birds. Hurray.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't do any real fishing anymore but we take a family trip to OC each of the past few years the week before Memorial Day. We spend a few hours at AI and I'm able to soak bait for 3-4 hrs. Other than a skate or cow nose ray to keep my gear in check I've been skunked. With your outlook, maybe things might change this year.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

I am going to try to make it there at least a few times this year. Have not been able to do so recently.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

i'm gonna try to make it out there this year. i'll be in a yellow FJ.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I will be there many times this month in a Black Silverado. Just put your nose into the wind and you will smell my cigar.

Capt Mike


----------



## snapperfc (Nov 22, 2013)

I hope to get out there a few times, I also have a grey xterra so we might get confused


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Wife and I are going to OC next Friday for the night. Plan to fish the beach in front of the hotel and AI on Saturday before coming home.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The last two years have been the best I've seen in 15 years of going there. Here's to hoping it continues (and the park overlords don't eventually take the place in the same direction as Hatteras with the bird closures).


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Matt, I will be down there as well. Lets text again and see what shakes on the sand.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

whats out there this time of year? looking to spend all tom fishing somewhere but haven't decided yet


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Not a lot going on there yet from what I have gathered, but it's coming soon! If you're hitting the beach this weekend I'd recommend the lower Delaware river area.


----------



## Lee Carter (Mar 30, 2013)

I was there to get my OSV for the year, fished for about 8 hours, nadda, but still great to get out for the first time this year! I'll be back next friday!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

If you guys want some live bait for the surf let me know. I can bring extra for you in my truck live tank. 
Guy in Black Silverado with cigar.

Capt Mike


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Mike the mullet man to the rescue!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Heading out early Saturday May 10th morning and have an extra seat open. Any one want to ride along? 
Be back on Western side around 9pm.

Capt Mike


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I wish, but I gotta work. I will be on OC's beach sunday May 17


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

I have some plan for the 16 weekend, will camp the state park.
Good luck to all of you guys.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

It would be nice if we had some "PS" flags that we could hang from our car or pole holders. It could double as a wind direction indicator and a marker to let other members know that we are Pier and Surf guys.


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

I just came back from 5 days of fishing down there and will be heading back down, when you go, I hope to meet up with you guys and chat a liitle.


----------



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

Spoke to Lane at Buck's yesterday . He said he's had a couple keepers brought in from Assateague every day since Sunday . He's thinking with the warm temps ending the week , by early next week , it will be PRIME . I'm putting in a leave slip for Tuesday and Wednesday and going in Hot . LOL . Spent this past weekend camping and surf fishing Hog Island Va with my 3 oldest sons . 3 Black Drum (on clams) one short striper (on Clams) two very nice flounder (Both around 20 inches ) a mess of skate and even more Black tip sharks . At least that's what they appeared to be . Blueish grey with white spots awesome greenish blueish eyes and a black tip on the dorsal .


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've had a few folks tell me the first few fish are showing. With this warm front coming through the place should have a great next couple of weeks.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Halfnelson, good job out there. Sounds like possibly atlantic sharpnose, only shark ive encountered with spots


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

halfnelson said:


> Blueish grey with white spots awesome greenish blueish eyes and a black tip on the dorsal .


doggies

sand flea, would be great to meet you out front one of those days


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

mungk said:


> It would be nice if we had some "PS" flags that we could hang from our car or pole holders. It could double as a wind direction indicator and a marker to let other members know that we are Pier and Surf guys.


I like this idea.. I normally fish OBX and they have a strong group with NCBBA why not P&S flags?
It could help.

Capt Mike


----------

